
Ask HN: CodeMentor for digital marketing? - ankitsoni
I recently had my first session on CodeMentor and got some good feedback on design&#x2F;UI&#x2F;UX of our web app. 
I am also looking for some guidance&#x2F;feedback on our digital marketing strategy and was wondering if there is something similar in that space.
======
justdebb
You can try: [https://www.getcredo.com/](https://www.getcredo.com/)

